# Can a ⅜ cable be put into a trojan colt battery operated / self feeder machine?



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have an opportunity to buy one for a good price but I only want it if it can run a ⅜ cable. The seller doesn't know.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes. 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 13/32", and 1/2" cables.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Even a ¼" cable?? Is it just a matter of adjusting the self feeder? Also, she has 2 batteries for it which she said last for a pretty good while before they die. Is that true? I have heard good things about this machine and just want to confirm it. And thank you for your help.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't see you where asking about the feeder. Feeder will do 3/8"-1/2"


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Still good to know. Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Yes just what WILL posted :thumbup:
we sold our first battery powered machine in 2003 still running on same battery
*


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Why is the 3/8" cable the selling factor for you? If you buy it, post some pics of it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, mostly because I have a 1065 already to run the ¾ cable and running main lines. For running sinks and other 1½" drains or 2" a ⅜" cable is much easier than a ½" cable. In the past when I've run a ½" cable I had a tough time with a lot of kitchen/washer or lav lines here in Houston being so many are done wrong with short sweep 90°s or tees on their back, etc. If it couldn't run at least a ⅜ than I didn't want it. That's great if it can do both ½ or ⅜, too but mostly for 2" and below I run a ⅜". What's your opinion?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Run a 13/32" x 75' or even 100' if you want then have the best of both worlds it can go anywhere a 3/8" can go and with the TROJAN patented stainless steel innercore
it is as strong as a 1/2"
plus it does not rust out in the spun aluminum/magnesium drum :thumbup: *


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I ran 13/32" in my Spartan 100 when I was using it. 3/8" will work fine.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Will said:


> I ran 13/32" in my Spartan 100 when I was using it. 3/8" will work fine.


But this is a trojan colt. Not a spartan. Though they are very similar


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*13/32" By 75' is the standard size spec's for both spartan 100 or a TROJAN colt machines :thumbsup:*


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*For those who want to know this is what the battery powered colt looks like that is a open view
of the battery it normally has a casing around it
and plus the charger

*


----------

